# camshaft nitriding



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

What do you think of that?
My engine builder wants to harden the cam because of some bad experience in the last time most because of the low zinc engine oil I guess.
This is what CompCams offers: Pro Plasma™ Nitriding Process
Pretty much the same as what he would do..

Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not a bad idea if you're concerned about the oil. Another solution is to just be careful which oil you use, and/or to add zddp additive to it. I run Shell Rotella T 15w-40 in my car, even though I've got a roller cam.

Another important point in case your engine builder doesn't already know this, is for the first fire-up and cam break in process, run the engine with the outer valve springs -only- (remove the inners). Once you've got the critical first half-hour out of the way and the cam is broken in, re-install the inner springs and you'll be set to go.

Bear


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Bear. I also thought that a good oil with ZDDP will do the trick, but he was worried about the break in even with the break in oil and the engine at 2200rpm for 20 minutes. I'll call him tomorrow and ask for more details.
I thought I can use the cam out of the box and it will be fine with ZDDP added to the oil.


----------

